# Man fined for theft of life ring



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Man fined for theft of life ring

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-3/1093013101121680.xml

Friday, August 20, 2004, By Terry Judd, CHRONICLE STAFF WRITER 
A 25-year-old Wyoming man arrested last week for stealing a life ring from the south pier, pleaded guilty Wednesday in Ottawa County's 58th District Court and was fined $335. 

Nathan Gerald Davis, who originally gave a Flagstaff, Ariz., address when he was arrested Aug. 10, was ordered to pay fines and costs of $335 in lieu of 10 days in jail. District Judge Richard Kloote also ordered Davis to perform 60 hours of community service. 

He is the first person convicted of stealing a life ring from the south pier since they were installed in early June. Davis was arrested when he was spotted by a Department of Natural Resources employee carrying a life ring. He told arresting officers he wanted a souvenir of Grand Haven. 

Last week, the first of four Muskegon residents was charged with the June 16 theft of a life ring from Grand Haven's south pier. Heidi Sue Fitzgibbon, 19, of 1027 W. Grand pleaded not guilty in Ottawa County's 58th District Court to two misdemeanor charges of larceny under $200 and receiving and concealing stolen property valued at less than $200. A pretrial has been scheduled for 2:15 p.m. Sept. 7. 
Three other individuals also are facing charges of receiving and concealing stolen property in Muskegon County courts. Stephon Betts, 20, of 93 E. River, Muskegon, and Nicholas Perri, 18, of 1380 Anna, Muskegon, are being charged with receiving and concealing in 60th District Court. A 15-year-old Muskegon girl also is facing charges of receiving and concealing in Muskegon County Juvenile Court. 

All four were served with warrants last month after Silent Observer received a tip the missing life ring was at a suspect's home in Muskegon. Police went to the residence and recovered the missing ring. 

Since the rings were installed in June on the south pier, three have been stolen and one vandalized. Public safety officials said in addition to the one recovered in Muskegon, a life ring recently was found floating in the water at P.J. Hoffmaster State Park in Norton Shores. Another life ring was damaged when its ropes were cut.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Good, glad they caught them. Make him do the community service cleaning up the beach........ He should also have to face the parents of the Two Kids that drowned on the pier last year. That was the reason they were put up in the first place....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Glad he was busted ! He got off CHEAP IMO. Anybody that steals or vandalizes is lowlife SCUM !


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

I think his "community service" should be to wear a placard around his neck that tells everyone what his crime was. He should have to stand at the beach end of the pier so everyone going on to the pier can't help but see him. His community service should also be done on weekends only, to get the most exposure.


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

While he doing service at the end of the pier on weekends. He should be wearing it around his neck. :lol: :lol:


----------

